# What to do with my Aria Pro II Fullerton



## Jordin (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi,

I have had my Aria Pro II Fullerton for a lot of years. I have casually played at home over the years, mainly self taught. 

I am really wanting to play a lot more guitar these days and have also signed up for a set of lessons because I want to really advance my level of playing and I feel like I've hit a ceiling of sorts or could just use some new motivation and direction.

My Aria has suffered a little bit over the years... My friend crazy glued a few small spikes along the side and when I pulled them off, it left globs of crazy glue and one of them peeled some of the paint and surface off down to the wood (small spot on the side). I also lost the attachments for where you connect a guitar strap to the guitar and in my younger wisdom I put in two bolts which may have ruined the threading if I want to replace them properly.

There is also some problems with my electronics. The 5-way selector switch seems to have a lose connection. When I play through my amp, sometimes when I switch pups, the signal gets lost and no sound comes out of the amp and I have to give it a little jiggle. It hasn't been a huge issue but it is annoying when it happens.

I'm debating buying a new guitar and getting rid of my Aria.... OR, fixing up my Aria and maybe even replacing the electronics and putting some nicer new pickups in. It does have nice low action and it feels like a good guitar to me. I don't mind fixing it up if it's worth it and I can.

If I bought another guitar, it would most likely be a Les Paul Studio, second hand. Hopefully between $700 - $1,000. I figured if this Aria is decent and I can spend a little bit to make it new again that it might be worth it to invest a little in what I already have.

It has 2 single coils and 1 humbucker. This Aria, I believe was made in the USA, I know a lot were Korean.

This is the same model/version Aria that I have:










What do you all think?!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

First of all, I think you double posted. 

Second of all, if you like the Aria as much as it sounds like, I would stay with it. The 5-way switch is an easy fix and the crazy glue is not to difficult to remove either. The switch might be $50.00 at the most to replace and maybe $150.00 tops for the crazy glue tops for a refinish repair.

With the SSH set up and the 5-way selector switch you have a great variance of tone available. So if you like the neck and playability of your Aria, I would stay with it unless you're just looking to get rid of $700.00-1000.00.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Jordin...Welcome to the forum!

Hope to see you here often. ENJOY all that this great forum has to offer.

If you are "handy" with some basic tools, you could do much of the work needed to fix up your Aria.
....That is what I would suggest for now. ....while you are looking for your *second* guitar...a Les Paul Studio

Can you solder?...It is not hard to learn and would make replacing any part of the electronics reasonably easy. If you put up a thread, we can help guide you through the process.

For the strap buttons, you could CAREFULLY drill out the holes (with a 1/4 inch bit) and *glue* in a hardwood dowel (of slightly smaller diameter ...say 1/64 inch less). Then drill a new (small) pilot hole into the dowel for the new strap button screw. *DON"T do anything yet* until others have commented. There might be better ways of approaching this.

I can't comment on the refinishing...apart from the fact that I would remove any glue that you can and just leave it like that...and play it...with the MOJO of the past.

Keep us updated on your choices, progress, etc.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

That is in all likelihood a fine guitar,well worth the small expense of a tune up.
Aside from the finish issues,which I wouldn't even bother with, the problems you mentioned are cheap and easy fixes .

the strap button holes can be plugged and redrilled and the wiring checked easily.
Pickups can be changed out if you want to,but try playing with the heights before going on that adventure .
Lots of those Arias had SD designed pups in them .


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Bubb said:


> That is in all likelihood a fine guitar,well worth the small expense of a tune up.
> Aside from the finish issues,which I wouldn't even bother with, the problems you mentioned are cheap and easy fixes .
> 
> the strap button holes can be plugged and redrilled and the wiring checked easily.
> ...


*This is excellent advice!* Sometimes, the results of pickup swaps aren't what you had hoped for and it can become an adventure....possibly an expensive adventure.

In addition, if you do decide to try new pickups, post a "Wanted to Buy" thread in this forum. 
Used pickups are generally quite reasonable.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bryguy9 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi:

I don't think you are thinking about this the right way.

You are thinking that this is an either/or proposition. But there is always more than one flavor of ice cream (I have 15 ;-)

Fix your aria pro. Or find a good guitar tech to fix it for you. As mentioned above, the are quick fixes for a guitar store.
AND get yourself a LP studio. What kijiji. I think Capsule has a used studio/standard listed.

If you are going to play more, and possibly play out, you will not go wrong having a backup guitar. 

And remember, guitars are lNOT like wives. You can never have too many. Heck I still have my first plywood BC Rich Platinum series has strat style from the Poison heyday! 

B!


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah, I'm with the crowd here. Keep the guitar, focus on the functional problems (the pickup selector and the strap button), ignore the cosmetic issues (they're just battle scars, nothing wrong with a guitar that has a past) and think about adding a second guitar instead of replacing this one.

There are a few bases to cover in the world of electric guitars. If you're thinking that you might like to have two, then one guitar in a strat/tele flavor and one in a Les Paul/SG style is a really good start.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

bryguy9 said:


> Hi:
> 
> I don't think you are thinking about this the right way.
> 
> ...


thats what I was thinking too....get the Aria running right, forget the cosmetics, it's now on its way to being a natural relic.....and get the LP so you have some more versatility and a backup for different tunings, string breaks etc.


----------



## Jordin (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks for all the great advice and ideas. What a great community here! Thank you everyone,

I think I will keep the Aria and get it tuned up properly. I do like the guitar and it seems to be well made. It definitely needs a proper setup.. The pups are low and all the strings are varying in height.. not to mention the electronics...

I'm with the rest of you... Just get a second guitar 

I'll post up some pics and what I did with the Aria when I'm finished. In the meantime I'll keep looking for a Les Paul Studio. If anyone has one in white with gold hardware, please let me know!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Jordin said:


> Thanks for all the great advice and ideas. What a great community here! Thank you everyone,
> 
> I think I will keep the Aria and get it tuned up properly. I do like the guitar and it seems to be well made. It definitely needs a proper setup.. The pups are low and all the strings are varying in height.. not to mention the electronics...
> 
> ...


There is an Agile (LP style) for sale on Kijiji at a very reasonable price you might want to take a look at. It's in Welland. Click on link below.

http://stcatharines.kijiji.ca/c-buy...ents-guitars-Two-For-Cheap-W0QQAdIdZ476304657


----------

